# Tensiones negativas



## Ixnay (Oct 28, 2007)

La duda es la siguiente:
¿Como se puede obtener una tensión negativa a partir de una positiva?

Necesito conectar un sensor de temperatura lm35 de la siguiente forma



Para alimentar el circuito uso +5v que saco de la fuente del PC, asi que necesitaria obtener -5v para el lm35.
¿Hay algún circuito integrado que pueda hacer esto?
Podría utilizar +12v que tambien se pueden sacar de la fuente del PC, y un divisor de tensión.
No se, que os parece.

Saludos y gracias.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado.... Por favor, antes de publicar un mensaje revisen cuál apartado es el mejor para el mismo, este tema no pertenece a "Cuestiones elementales de electrónica"


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

En este dibujo tienes un convertidor Pos. a Neg.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5447


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola.
 Mira  este circuito, tal vez te sirva.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## mcrven (Oct 30, 2007)

Amigo Iznay, te recuerdo que las fuentes de PC tienen +5V y -5V también. Igualmente, +12V y -12V.

mcrven


----------



## Ixnay (Nov 1, 2007)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Amigo Iznay, te recuerdo que las fuentes de PC tienen +5V y -5V también. Igualmente, +12V y -12V.
> 
> mcrven



Es cierto, pero tendría que sacarlo de conector de la placa base, y necesito que el PC esté funcionando, asi que no lo puedo desconectar. 
La alimentación la queria sacar de uno de los conectores auxiliares que quedan libres.

Una pregunta para el aficionado:

¿Que representa el rectangulo grande de la izquierda del dibujo?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 1, 2007)

¿Para que será que inventaron los cables?

mcrven


----------

